# Double Island Point, QLD, 17 May 14 - day of firsts!



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

I was up at Noosa North Shore last weekend with a bunch of guys and we headed up to Double Island Point for the Saturday. Only two of us had yaks and it was a shocking day but considering all the posts from Salti, Sprocket and crew, I had to have a quick paddle as I have never caught any type of Pelagic from my yak nor yak fished that far North. Ended up with this 5kg Mac Tuna. I know many of you would refer to them as bait or throwbacks but I was absolutely stoked! Straight afterwards, stowed the rod and headed in.

Took it back after bleeding and removing the bloodline and my mate made a glaze with water, apricot jam, brown sugar and honey. Soaked it for an hour then he smoked it over mesquite shavings for about 20 mins. Absolutely delicious!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Jealous!


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Good job squidlips
First of many pelagics for you hopefully


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice one Squidlips, mac tuna aren't a fave of mine, but then again I'm not really willing to put in the effort to bring them up to scratch so well done.

It's a good spot up there hey? There is also a bommie out around the front of the headland that holds good snapper and fished well this time last year. If you do the walk up to the lighthouse you can see it.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad you didn't sell the Cuda now SL? Tuna next!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you Squidlips, They go hard early those macky's. Were they busting up or did you pick it up on the troll


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome buddy. I just dusted off my smoker the other week and did some donated Spanish (I can't bloody get them but apparently am a good luck charm for those fishing with me). Tasted awesome. We often talk about whether MaccyTs would be good that way and you have just proven it. Will keep my next one for sure.

Cheers buddy


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> It's a good spot up there hey? There is also a bommie out around the front of the headland that holds good snapper and fished well this time last year. If you do the walk up to the lighthouse you can see it.


Thanks Kev - appreciate the 'heads up'. If I'm up there again sometime I'll have to check it out. Think I might be saving my pennies in future to try and make a trip up next year for a couple of days just to see if I can hook up a spaniard or long tail!


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Glad you didn't sell the Cuda now SL? Tuna next!


You know it! What the hell was I thinking?!!!! :lol:


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

HardPlastic said:


> Awesome buddy. I just dusted off my smoker the other week and did some donated Spanish (I can't bloody get them but apparently am a good luck charm for those fishing with me). Tasted awesome. We often talk about whether MaccyTs would be good that way and you have just proven it. Will keep my next one for sure.


Yeah definitely worth a crack. I'm certainly no legend with the smoker but my mate used to do a heck of a lot of trout in NZ and has done just about everything that swims here as well. He is a real smoker aficionado and just loves it! Good luck!


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Good on you Squidlips, They go hard early those macky's. Were they busting up or did you pick it up on the troll


Hey Sprocket - nah didn't see any bust ups at all and the only birds around were working in close around the headland. It was quite a swell tho! Picked him up on the troll with a Predatek Viper HB in gold.


----------

